# where can i find metal 2x2 hangers?!?!?!?



## jfetter20 (Oct 23, 2010)

ok , so ive tried looking everywhere possible. through stores , online , hardware catalogs , and i still cant find anything? ive seen some other mods on here put together using 2x2 frameworks , and they are connected with little metal brackets , almost like joist hangers. can anyone tell me what they are or where i can find them? thanks!


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 23, 2010)

Home Depot.


----------



## jfetter20 (Oct 24, 2010)

i unfortunately dont have a home depot near me. nearest one is over 60 miles away? im just trying to figure out what they are called? not sure on what to call them


----------



## worminken (Oct 24, 2010)

2X joist hangers. Made by Simpson. Find them @ Lowe's

Ken


----------



## redphysher (Oct 24, 2010)

this is what you are looking for.

https://strongtie.com/

Also, you should be able to order them from Home depot/Lowes web site.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 26, 2010)

What length of span are you going? I found I could save some weight by using 2x4's and hangars and running them the length of the front deck. By the time I built up the deck supports to handle the span by 2x2, It was a simple decision to stick with 2x4's. Also two grown men can jump on the front deck and it doesn't sag or move a millimeter.

just another thought.


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 16, 2010)

jfetter20 said:


> ok , so ive tried looking everywhere possible. through stores , online , hardware catalogs , and i still cant find anything? ive seen some other mods on here put together using 2x2 frameworks , and they are connected with little metal brackets , almost like joist hangers. can anyone tell me what they are or where i can find them? thanks!



60 miles away? Dang I probably have 60 stores within 60 miles, lol. 

I have a question that sort of relates to the hangers...why use them? Are they better than simply screwing straight through one board into the other, or driving the screw diagonally (i think I've heard that called "toe nailing/screwing".) BTW- I'm no carpenter...sorry if this is a sily question.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 22, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> jfetter20 said:
> 
> 
> > ok , so ive tried looking everywhere possible. through stores , online , hardware catalogs , and i still cant find anything? ive seen some other mods on here put together using 2x2 frameworks , and they are connected with little metal brackets , almost like joist hangers. can anyone tell me what they are or where i can find them? thanks!
> ...



toe nailing the 2x is sufficent in most cases, but the metal hangers will make the joint stronger, resist twisting, and such, and make the project last much longer in my opinion. I just built (still building really) a new deck on the house, and I used them on the floor joists, it just makes the connection stronger, reduces flex, etc., due to weather conditions, etc.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Nov 22, 2010)

I would not use the galvanized hangers if you are going to be in or even near salt water. I see them on beach houses here and they are always rusted out. A better option would be to cut pieces of aluminum angle to reinforce joints.

I mention this because your picture looks like a Florida Highway Patrol car.


----------



## Curioprop (Nov 23, 2010)

I ordere a bunch of metal from these guys last spring when I replaced my floor and added a front and rear casting deck. Not sure if the have what you are looking for but they provided great service for me .

hxxp://www.onlinemetals.com

Curioprop

PS not sure if this forum allows direct links to be posted, hence the xx.


----------

